# Grips and Lasers



## Kim (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, Im wondering if anyone has used the AGrip grips and if so can it be used with a Crimson Laser? I just got a Kahr P9 and the AGrip for it. I haven't gotten to shoot it yet, but was please with the thread I just read about Kahr products:smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You may have to modify the AGrip to work, like cut a hole where the laser is located. Another option could be Laser Max but I didn't see the rod listed for Kahr. Someone else probably knows more about this that I.


----------



## Kim (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, I got the Agrip and love it...makes the hold on the gun very sturdy and comfortable


----------

